# AC50 question



## QuietCar (Jan 3, 2013)

How many here are using an AC50 motor in their cars?

Are you using a transmission or direct drive?

How many of you are able to get the tires to spin (even a little) on pavement on take off?

What is the weight of your car.

Thanks to all, QC


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

you will need a bit more motor to spin the wheels, but the ac-50 is pretty good on acceleration, and very reliable.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am going to use the AC-75 in my S-10 conversion. It is a big motor. I'm thinking that the AC-50 would have worked, although I don't regret buying the AC-75 at all (yet). However, there are no real world numbers that I could find that would say one was better than the other.

I would like to see HPEVS test the same vehicle with different motors in it. Test range and acceleration. I do wonder if the bigger motor needs more or less amps to power the car down the road.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

QuietCar said:


> How many here are using an AC50 motor in their cars?
> 
> Are you using a transmission or direct drive?
> 
> ...


Might want to see this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlSb4It9ZdY&sns=em


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting the question QuietCar! And thanks for the video- apparently that Beetle has an AC51 in it...I think I'll be quite happy with my AC50 (retaining the clutch) in my '75 Triumph Spitfire! The performance in the Beetle matches what I was thinking, given the peak power and torque curves for the 96V AC50 on HPEV's site...the car's original engine never gave anything close to 120 ft-lbs of torque...!


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> I am going to use the AC-75 in my S-10 conversion. It is a big motor. I'm thinking that the AC-50 would have worked, although I don't regret buying the AC-75 at all (yet). However, there are no real world numbers that I could find that would say one was better than the other.
> 
> I would like to see HPEVS test the same vehicle with different motors in it. Test range and acceleration. I do wonder if the bigger motor needs more or less amps to power the car down the road.


your S-10 will be underpowered with an AC-50. you have made the right choice with the AC-75. you need the torque for your pick up


----------

